# DirectX & TnL Video Card



## Edward Mooney (Sep 17, 2008)

I am trying to play Combat Arms & an icon appears saying "Unable to reset the renderer. In order to play CombatArms, You'll need at least DirectX 9.0c, with a video card that supports TnL. (Error: 484)."
I recently downloaded Driver Dective, which should have updated DirectX to 9.0. I think the problem has somthing to do with a video card But I'm not sure. I would like know how to fix the fix the problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What video card do you have?


----------



## kenh09 (Nov 16, 2008)

theres this stupid problem for combat arms


----------

